# Our latest edition



## Rex1718 (Aug 9, 2019)

I got the girls some goats the other day, I couldn’t get a good pic of the male. But this is the female, sweet as she can be


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 9, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 9, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Good luck!


Thanks, I’ve read they can be a challenge lol


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes - ive had some goats in the past and a scar in my leg with a long story to prove it. Best of luck - get the male castrated.


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 9, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - ive had some goats in the past and a scar in my leg with a long story to prove it. Best of luck - get the male castrated.


Thanks for the advice, I was already thinking of getting it done. At what age are they to old to castrate? Was hoping to breed one litter


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 11, 2019)

My girl and her goat


----------



## waswondering (Aug 22, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes - ive had some goats in the past and a scar in my leg with a long story to prove it. Best of luck - get the male castrated.


What type of goat?? I have 3 female Nigerian dwarf goats and a female nubian goat. The nubian is nicer then most dogs and the Nigerian a super nice but when you go to pick up there water bowl you get 3, 40 pound goats on your back[emoji58]


----------



## Rex1718 (Aug 23, 2019)

waswondering said:


> What type of goat?? I have 3 female Nigerian dwarf goats and a female nubian goat. The nubian is nicer then most dogs and the Nigerian a super nice but when you go to pick up there water bowl you get 3, 40 pound goats on your back[emoji58]



They are dwarf mixes, the farm I got them from has a bunch of free range goats. Basically goat mutts lol


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 23, 2019)

Rex1718 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was already thinking of getting it done. At what age are they to old to castrate? Was hoping to breed one litter



I don’t believe that there is an age limit for that. I have also raised several different breeds of goats. The males are just nasty [emoji21] They can all be super sweet though. Your daughter looks thrilled and that makes it all worth while! congratulations!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 23, 2019)

Last time i brought my son fishing.. epic fail lol yes thats a duck! Tried to send vid but wouldnt allow me to


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 23, 2019)

No worries tho.. no ducks were injured in the making of this video


----------

